# Testing Quote Notifications



## vaultwiki (Aug 6, 2013)

Just quote my post a bunch of times. I'm trying to see if this great email notification of quotes feature works!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2013)

vaultwiki said:


> Just quote my post a bunch of times. I'm trying to see if this great email notification of quotes feature works!



Here you go. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2013)

vaultwiki said:


> Just quote my post a bunch of times. I'm trying to see if this great email notification of quotes feature works!



So how did it work out?


----------



## vaultwiki (Aug 6, 2013)

Only getting one notification, maybe I need to be quoted on different posts?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2013)

vaultwiki said:


> Only getting one notification, maybe I need to be quoted on different posts?



 A worthy theory...


----------



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2013)

vaultwiki said:


> Just quote my post a bunch of times.



What if the quoted text just has to be different, but the same post doesn't matter?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2013)

vaultwiki said:


> Just quote my post a bunch of times.



What if the quoted text just has to be different? I think that's the ticket.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2013)

vaultwiki said:


> Just quote my post a bunch of times.



Loop-de-loop


----------



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2013)

vaultwiki said:


> Just quote my post a bunch of times.



Life with Loopy... Anderson


----------



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2013)

vaultwiki said:


> Just quote my post a bunch of times.



No response?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2013)

vaultwiki said:


> Just quote my post a bunch of times.



Getting closer to finding the issue, methinks.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2013)

vaultwiki said:


> Just quote my post a bunch of times.



Narrowing the possibilities.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2013)

vaultwiki said:


> Just quote my post a bunch of times.



Narrowing the possibilities...


----------



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2013)

vaultwiki said:


> Just quote my post a bunch of times.



Well it just become illogical...


----------



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2013)

vaultwiki said:


> Just quote my post a bunch of times.



Now?


----------



## vaultwiki (Aug 6, 2013)

Morrus said:


> Now?



The quote notify bug should be fixed now, so an admin can delete this thread if they don't like it around.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Aug 7, 2013)

And now... how do I turn it off? I really don't need quote notifications per email!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 7, 2013)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> And now... how do I turn it off? I really don't need quote notifications per email!




It's in your settings, where it's always been, but I'm on my phone so can't check the exact location.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Aug 7, 2013)

Morrus said:


> It's in your settings, where it's always been, but I'm on my phone so can't check the exact location.




I expected it to be there but couldn't fit it. Maybe it's unintuitive named or something.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 7, 2013)

Try user tagging or something like that IIRC.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Aug 9, 2013)

Morrus said:


> Try user tagging or something like that IIRC.




Thanks, that was it!


----------



## Ahnehnois (Aug 16, 2013)

Am I the only one who's getting weird quote notifications? I've had several times where it says I've been quoted two or more times, but the actual number of times I've been quoted is less.


----------

